# amazon deliveries



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

nearly there house sold ,flights booked cat got passport ,removals booked apartment sorted ,but does amazon deliver to Mallorca xx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

musie said:


> nearly there house sold ,flights booked cat got passport ,removals booked apartment sorted ,but does amazon deliver to Mallorca xx


Yes, Amazon.es do


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If the Baleares are any thing like the Canaries, deliveries from Amazon are a lottery, in fact deliveries from companies in the European part of Spain are a bigger lottery and often attract import duty.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think Mallorca is anything like El Hierro, Hepa. They have flush toilets, electric lights and everything! 

You can order stuff from Amazon UK, and pay in sterling. It will probably be delivered from the Amazon.eu depot in France or Germany, and takes about a week. Though some of the associated suppliers won't deliver to Spain.

If you use Amazon.es, you can have Premium for €14.99 a year which includes free delivery within 2-3 days. I use that because pretty much everything I want is now on the Spanish site (though I sometimes read the customer reviews on the UK site).


----------

